# Australia hits back at illegal employees and incorrect work visas



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia's Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) is set to get greater powers in the fight against individuals and employers who do not have the correct visas in place. Changes to the Employer Sanctions Bill are expected to come into force in six months time after the legislation passed through the House of Representatives. They [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia hits back at illegal employees and incorrect work visas...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## crasht (May 18, 2012)

I think this is step in the right direction, however with a weak border policy, which is seemingly a very attractive option for anyone risking the boat over, it is looking more like a a way to increase funding of that weak border policy. Much like the soon to be increases in visa applications without actually providing any particular improvement in the processing speeds, quality of information during the process to applicants or any tangible benefit. So on the surface it might make the general public think that they are fighting the war, but really it is just a tiny battle in a much larger costly war that is being lost in my eyes. I guess something is better than nothing.

I don't blame the opportunist migrants for trying this, as the options between their current life and what is being offered (even staying and being fed at detention centres) is a better proposition than being homeless or being paid extremely low in their hometown. It's widely reported that they purposely look at Australia as an easy option and not just a genuine asylum search in which it was intended.

I digressed, but my point is it smells of a funding move.


----------

